# Cold smoked Butter fried Lingcod with herbed baked fries



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 11, 2013)

I took what I learned from the last throw down and did a short cold smoke (which could be omitted) on the lingcod prior to cooking.













8642118178_c64ed97dc7_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 11, 2013






I only smoked it for 45 minutes with apple wood. I didn't want the flavor to be too over powering. The smoker temp never got above 45*F.  The fillet took no color, but it had plenty of smoke goodness.













8642119046_09945e04e5_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 11, 2013






There's a line of pin bones that runs down the middle of the fillet. You can pull them with pliers or cut them out as I have done here. They don't run all the way back. To locate them lay the fillet skin side up and run your finger along the middle of the fillet from head side to tail. Either cut them out or pull with needle nose pliers.

Since we are pan frying in butter (same would be true for oil) you want to dry the fillet pretty good. Then season both sides. This fry I used dill, garlic powder, paprika, and ground pepper. If you wanted to bread now would be the time, but for this cook I didn't.













8641017999_7ccdd3fe56_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 11, 2013






That's one cube of butter melting over medium-high heat. Once the butter is melted and hot place the fish into the pan. It takes about 3 minutes per side, yes you want to flip it. The fish will done when it flakes easily and there is a slight golden brown color on the fish.













8641018927_60756bbc9c_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 11, 2013






There it is!













8642120748_27d34c2084_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 11, 2013






Yumm!!!

On to part two of the meal, Herb Baked Fries (these actually take 45 mins. so more like part one!)

Preheat your oven to 450*F

While the oven is preheating cut your potatoes into 8 wedges lengthwise. I figure one potato per person. In an large bowl add 2-3 tablespoons of olive oil and the herbs of your choice. Tonight I used garlic powder, dill, cumin, paprika, sea salt, and black pepper. Mix well add the potatoes and mix to coat well. Place on a baking sheet and place in 450*F oven. I usually start with them skin side down. after 15-20 minutes I put them cut side down. Then with 10 minutes left I flip them again to the other cut side down.













8642117538_17e3a99f97_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 11, 2013


















8642117836_8626c1bb40_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 11, 2013






Mixed and ready for the oven.













8641019709_902196c29f_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 11, 2013






Nice and crispy!

I made two different sauces for tonight. I made a curry mayo and a tartar sauce.

The curry mayo was simply mayo and curry powder.  I mixed 1 teaspoon of powder for every tablespoon of mayo.

The tartar sauce was mayo, a splash of lemon juice, a splash of red wine vinegar, 2 cloves minced garlic, a bunch of dill, celery seed, and chopped pickles.

We always have a bottle of malted vinegar and for the boys ketchup on the table too.













8641020087_3ac60efd3e_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 11, 2013






Lingcod, steamed veggies and herb baked fries. Curry mayo on top of the fish (it goes good on the fries and veggies too).













8641020681_0f20800ce4_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 11, 2013






Enjoy!


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 11, 2013)

you have me drooling on the keyboard again!

Yummmm!

Kat


----------



## moikel (Apr 12, 2013)

Great looking plate
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .Fish looks identical as a fillet to our ling cod. Like the curry mayo,really simple & clever like a lot of good cookery. I dont know if you get that Babas brand I posted in your other thread.Would your customs service get mad at me if I sent you some?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 12, 2013)

Moikel said:


> Great looking plate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I read about your lingcod and even though they are not related scientifically, they do have almost the same meat properties. In reading about your Ling it says that the meat can be green tinged when fresh at times, but turns white when cooked. Our ling does that too! I definitely will make some curry following one of your recipes!


KathrynN said:


> you have me drooling on the keyboard again!
> 
> Yummmm!
> 
> Kat


Sorry Kat replacement keyboard is on the way


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh My!

Looks Awesome From Here!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks Todd! The AMNTS made the cold smoke for this dish possible!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2013)

Excellent fillets!!!

The Taters look perfect too!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## chef willie (Apr 12, 2013)

filets look awesome and what's not to like with the roasted potatoes


----------



## toby bryant (Apr 12, 2013)

Another fine looking meal!  You are making me hungry, lol.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 12, 2013)

Toby Bryant said:


> Another fine looking meal! You are making me hungry, lol.





Bearcarver said:


> Excellent fillets!!!
> 
> The Taters look perfect too!!!
> 
> ...





Chef Willie said:


> filets look awesome and what's not to like with the roasted potatoes


Thanks Guys! I take extra care with my fish when I go fishing to make sure that I have the best product. A few steps that I take to make the fish better are as follows:

1. bleed the fish right away.

2. When filleting the fish place the fillets in a bucket of cold water while filleting your other fish.

3. Ice down or put in the fridge asap.

4. Freeze within two days of catching. Rinse the fillets prior to packaging. If possible freeze the fillets for 45min to a hour prior to packing, then pack. Of course vacuum packing is the best.


----------



## baja traveler (Apr 12, 2013)

Aw man... now I have to go out and catch a lingcod! That looks awesome.

Recipe stolen and saved to word...


----------



## bear55 (Apr 12, 2013)

Looks simply outstanding! Being from the Gulf Coast I am thinking speckled trout...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 12, 2013)

Bear55 said:


> Looks simply outstanding! Being from the Gulf Coast I am thinking speckled trout...


Just about any fish can be cooked this way! I would probably avoid slime eel though...













5563482542_5b438fe28d_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 12, 2013


















5563488652_942056e1a2_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 12, 2013






Hagfish AKA Slime eels. This was in Moro Bay California a couple years ago. They secrete a slime as a defense mechanism. The slime is harvested for all kinds of things, even used in ice cream. The fish itself is a big delicacy in Korea and Japan. The guy with the slime all over his arm is a slimer. How'd you like that job title!


Baja Traveler said:


> Aw man... now I have to go out and catch a lingcod! That looks awesome.
> 
> Recipe stolen and saved to word...


Steel away that's why I post my smokes! Post your results. Hope your lingcod fishing has been good down there too!


----------

